# Are YOU a fan of Floyd Money Mayweather?



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Simple question.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes he is as an ATG who gets more shit than guys who fight journeymen.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Of course. :deal


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

If you aren't a fan of Floyd, or what he does in the ring at least, then you can't consider yourself a legitimate boxing fan


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Yes he is as an ATG who gets more shit than guys who fight journeymen.


:yep


----------



## Kid Cuba (May 14, 2013)

His skill, of course. Him personally, no.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes without a doubt. But we have our fall outs. 
I don't like the fact that he regurgitates the same statements over and over. 
I also am annoyed that this Top 40 ATG in the sport right now is probably going to fight someone like Devon Alexander next..whilst saying that there's no way in hell he'll want other boxers to go down greater than him. 
I think he should go through a phase saying 'fuck the zero, I want to get in risky fights, I'm moving up to 160lbs even though I know I'm too small. I want to be GOAT'.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

As a boxer? Yes, its hard not to be. As a person? No.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yes without a doubt. But we have our fall outs.
> I don't like the fact that he regurgitates the same statements over and over.
> I also am annoyed that this Top 40 ATG in the sport right now is probably going to fight someone like Devon Alexander next..whilst saying that there's no way in hell he'll want other boxers to go down greater than him.
> I think he should go through a phase saying 'fuck the zero, I want to get in risky fights, I'm moving up to 160lbs even though I know I'm too small. I want to be GOAT'.


If Devon beats beats Khan he's a okay choice, I don't get the obsession people have with insulting Devon.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

I watch/watched all his fights sofar.
Anyone know which undercards he was featured in as a rising star?? (Prospect)

Was he on any ODLH cards?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

In the ring - Yes, out of the ring - No. Simple as that really...


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

No.

I'm not a fan of anyone really and always root for the underdog. So I naturally want him to lose every fight apart from the Corrales one.

I think he's one of the most talented in history, amongst the top 25 or so and I've seen every one of his fights, far more than any other active fighter. His fights are a genuine event as well, my mates say "we having a few drinks for the Mayweather fight" he's the number 1 guy out there but I ain't no fan of his.

In fact as a working class white lad from northern England he's as opposite to me as possible tbh.


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

No, I'm not a fan of his at all.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> I watch/watched all his fights sofar.
> Anyone know which undercards he was featured in as a rising star?? (Prospect)
> 
> Was he on any ODLH cards?


Hmmmm.....against Justin Juuko he was but not sure if it was an Oskee PPV or regular HBO card


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Simple question.


He is the best that my eyes have ever seen so yes.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

In ring, yes. 

Out of the ring, sometimes yes sometimes no, no a bit more often.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah. When I was a younger kid and boxing he was my favorite fighter. Huge fan of late 90's early 2000's floyd


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Yeah. When I was a younger kid and boxing he was my favorite fighter. Huge fan of late 90's early 2000's floyd


:deal

I remember I was a bit upset when he changed his nickname from Pretty Boy. He actually didn't change it till the Oscar fight


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't see a poll on the mobile version but it's a big yes from me. 

His skills are undeniable. He has been overly pleasant with me every time I've met him. He's a great role model for dedicating yourself to your craft and working hard at it. 

I don't agree with the legal thing, if it was true, as I don't think a woman should ever be hit. But I've fucked up in my life plenty of times too.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Floyd did get me into the sport on a global scale. Before him I only really watched Bruno, Eubank, Naz, Lewis, Calzaghe etc. But one night one sky I saw him beat Oscar, then in the pub I saw him demolish Hatton and I was amazed at his talents, thought he must surely be the best boxer in history. When I came up against more knowledgeable posters refuting my praises I then began researching the history of the sport more in search of those who achieved more or displayed better skills.

I'm fairly happy with my knowledge now and I feel he's a top 25 fighter on the eye test. But as I said in my previous post I'm not a fan of his nor anyone's.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes.

The missing link between Jones and Hopkins.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

That was the point when I went from being a big fan to a fan. I still admire floyds skill, but when he chaned to money an got less an less active i stopped paying attention. Im glad hes becoming active again.


turbotime said:


> :deal
> 
> I remember I was a bit upset when he changed his nickname from Pretty Boy. He actually didn't change it till the Oscar fight


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

So, positives in the ring:

-Extremely accurate
-Incredible ATG defense
-Impressive hand speed to compliment his unnatural timing 
-Isolating opponent's best punches 
-Varied punch output 
-Overall aesthetically pleasing clinical style 


Negatives in the ring:

-Lack of risk taking 
-Frequent lack of engagement by skipping away to restart 
-Sits on leads after neutralizes opponents
-Slaps a bit, punches have less torque 



Positives out of the ring:

-Supremely confident and dedicated
-Occasionally comical
-Quietly generous (for example sending gym equipment to Cuba after hearing Gamboa talk about lack of access to such goods)
-Usually picks opponents with good momentum 
-Smart independent businessman 

Negatives out of the ring:

-Has missed out on prime career-defining opponents
-Frequently cheesy and inauthentic 
-Extremely materialistic 
-Possibly abusive to women 
-Overestimated sense of historical greatness


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I don't like his whole persona that he puts out there to sell fights... but I would be lying if I said I wasn't watching with huge interest every time he fights. He is one of the greatest fighters of all time. It's indubitable. If you are boxing fan, Floyd Mayweather fights are the superbowl.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Luf said:


> Floyd did get me into the sport on a global scale. Before him I only really watched Bruno, Eubank, Naz, Lewis, Calzaghe etc. But one night one sky I saw him beat Oscar, then in the pub I saw him demolish Hatton and I was amazed at his talents, thought he must surely be the best boxer in history. When I came up against more knowledgeable posters refuting my praises I then began researching the history of the sport more in search of those who achieved more or displayed better skills.
> 
> I'm fairly happy with my knowledge now and I feel he's a top 25 fighter on the eye test. But as I said in my previous post I'm not a fan of his nor anyone's.


I wouldn't want you as a fan anyways, YOU UNGRATEFUL FOOL!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So, positives in the ring:
> 
> -Extremely accurate
> -Incredible ATG defense
> ...


Made so much money too quick and it got him too comfy. I miss hungry Floyd (one that was always fighting), but I'm still a fan.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

He's no RJJ.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Luf said:


> Floyd did get me into the sport on a global scale. Before him I only really watched Bruno, Eubank, Naz, Lewis, Calzaghe etc. But one night one sky I saw him beat Oscar, then in the pub I saw him demolish Hatton and I was amazed at his talents, thought he must surely be the best boxer in history. When I came up against more knowledgeable posters refuting my praises I then began researching the history of the sport more in search of those who achieved more or displayed better skills.
> 
> I'm fairly happy with my knowledge now and I feel he's a top 25 fighter on the eye test. But as I said in my previous post I'm not a fan of his nor anyone's.


All of my friends in Uni LOVED Hatton, and never really heard of Mayweather (they were all from England). We all went to a pub and watched the fight, they thought Hatton was going to crush him. I won so many drinks that night :rofl


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Floyd is one of the most gifted fighters I have ever seen. I love watching him work in the ring. With that said, I think he portrays himself as a terrible person, taking the villain rout too far the point we have to question, is it an act to sell, or is this who FMJr really is. He seems to have serious insecurities, and odd as it may sound, self doubts against certain fighters. He's quite the enigma.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Hmmmm.....against Justin Juuko he was but not sure if it was an Oskee PPV or regular HBO card


He was on the undercard of Whitaker/DLH


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Made so much money too quick and it got him too comfy. *I miss hungry Floyd* (one that was always fighting), but I'm still a fan.


Same here. Unfortunately we haven't seen that version of FMJr in about a decade. Happens to the best of em.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> He's no RJJ.


:deal


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Made so much money too quick and it got him too comfy. I miss hungry Floyd (one that was always fighting), but I'm still a fan.


Ah yes, the layoffs. But his comebacks are always against someone hot at the moment.

I could also add that his promotion of his 0 and use of the concept of "leftovers" has created a bad culture among fans and other fighters, lots of unfair criticism of fighters, but that's relly their own fault.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I haven't been a fans since the early' 2000's like some of you but to me almost 7 years feels like a lot to me. Been a fan since he fought Oscar. I think as time went by I learned to respect his skills, more than who he fought, or what his record is. I just really enjoy watching him box. It's so smooth and fluid, that I could really care less if took a loss. I wouldn't want to see my fav fighter lose but I'd rather see him have a good life after retirement then to end up broke. I hope that for every fighter.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I honestly believe he doesn't portray himself as that bad of a person. I can understand how he can turn a lot of people off, but he doesn't come off bad to me. You can see he has issues like everybody else.

The thing that sometimes really annoys me the most how he answers his interviews. He hardly ever answers simple questions directly.

One of the earliest fights I remember clearly watching is, Zab vs Mayweather. My Dad and my Uncle Paul are big Zab Judah fans. (My dad not too much a big fan anymore). We were at my uncles house watching the fight. I wasn't really all that interested into fighters at the time, but I was kinda rooting for Zab just because my Uncle was. My dad liked Floyd at the time too, and really didnt care who loss. The fight was boring to me at the time, but as the fight went on eventually on I started rooting for Mayweather.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Floyd along with Bernard, Guillermo, DANI, Erizlandy, JUAN, and Keith


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

I remember hating Floyd after the Zab fight and if K9 had got a gun and killed Floyd and his crew for what he did to his wife I wouldn't have blamed him.


----------



## ElTrigueno (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes, he's great at what he does. It's just like those that hate the Miami Heat. They hate the best.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

ElTrigueno said:


> Yes, he's great at what he does. It's just like those that hate the Miami Heat. They hate the best.


No more like Jordan, Floyd wouldn't have went out like Lebron.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I wouldn't want you as a fan anyways, YOU UNGRATEFUL FOOL!


:lol: it's just the way I am mate. I support the English boxers by going to watch them and cheering them on and I always root for the underdog in a fight but I aint a fan of anyone tbh.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes sir I am.
Who couldn't love the Saviour of Boxing?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Yes sir I am.
> Who couldn't love the Saviour of Boxing?


Savior? I can't see what he's done to 'save' boxing in any form. Calling him the savior assumes boxing was near dead until he came along. Wasn't the case.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> Savior? I can't see what he's done to 'save' boxing in any form. Calling him the savior assumes boxing was near dead until he came along. Wasn't the case.


Sarcasm


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Sarcasm


Guess I missed that. Not familiar with enough posters to detect their sarcasm. Thanks!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Savior? I can't see what he's done to 'save' boxing in any form. Calling him the savior assumes boxing was near dead until he came along. Wasn't the case.


I would go even further.I think you have to question the integrity and sexuality of any boxing fan who doesn't love Floyd.

And on a less serious note,take JMM out of the P4P list and what real star do we have? He is the only guy who is keeping African American casual fans interested in the sport,and as Nigel Collins said in BN today,that is a big demographic for the sport to do without,because for all the spouting you hear,no one gives a rat's hole about Ward and whilst Hopkins is doing a marvellous job,he doesn't command huge PPV figures.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

There should be an option on the poll saying "of course I fucking am!"


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I would go even further.I think you have to question the integrity and sexuality of any boxing fan who doesn't love Floyd.
> 
> And on a less serious note,take JMM out of the P4P list and what real star do we have? He is the only guy who is keeping African American casual fans interested in the sport,and as Nigel Collins said in BN today,that is a big demographic for the sport to do without,because for all the spouting you hear,no one gives a rat's hole about Ward and whilst Hopkins is doing a marvellous job,he doesn't command huge PPV figures.


:money :money :money


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I would go even further.I think you have to question the integrity and sexuality of any boxing fan who doesn't love Floyd.
> 
> And on a less serious note,take JMM out of the P4P list and what real star do we have? He is the only guy who is keeping African American casual fans interested in the sport,and as Nigel Collins said in BN today,that is a big demographic for the sport to do without,because for all the spouting you hear,no one gives a rat's hole about Ward and whilst Hopkins is doing a marvellous job,he doesn't command huge PPV figures.


Ok...but he really didn't save anything. Boxing was not dead, or, contrary to reports, close to being dead. He did keep it in the spotlight though. When he "retired" for a couple years, boxing didn't miss a beat. That says something.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Ok...but he really didn't save anything. Boxing was not dead, or, contrary to reports, close to being dead.


As @Oneshot kindly pointed out (thanks buddy) you have to allow for a bit of humour now and again,but I'm old enough to remember the 80's,and it's not quite the same as it was then.
Floyd took the baton from Oscar,and without Floyd,and as much as I respect Pacquaio as a person,he is not the figurehead the sport requires, and as I keep saying,if he bowed out tomorrow boxing would be a lot less interesting for a lot more people.

I never said it was "dead" either.You did.
And the earth wasn't a barren wasteland before Jesus came along.
Just something to bear in mind.:good


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

When I first started seeing him fight I hated him with a passion. His shoulder roll was ugly as hell and I didn't see the talent that people were talking about. It wasn't until he started getting tons of hate when I started really looking deeper into the boxer he is. It clicked. I get it now. I can't say I'm a big fan but I find myself appreciating the things he does inside the ring. I love it when fighters are so highly confident in beating him but when they get in the ring with him their facial expression completely changes into something that tells me they're thinking, "WTF is this? What kind of unsolvable mathematical bullshit am I dealing with here?!"

I see why people hate him though. I rarely argue when people talk about his behavior because he brings it (hate) upon himself. Definitely a great talent, admirable work ethics, and a defense that's painfully underrated among casuals. Not the greatest boxer ever (although it can be argued somewhat) but definitely far, far better than what his detractors see in him.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> As @*Oneshot* kindly pointed out (thanks buddy) you have to allow for a bit of humour now and again,but I'm old enough to remember the 80's,and it's not quite the same as it was then.
> Floyd took the baton from Oscar,and without Floyd,and as much as I respect Pacquaio as a person,he is not the figurehead the sport requires, and as I keep saying,if he bowed out tomorrow boxing would be a lot less interesting for a lot more people.
> 
> I never said it was "dead" either.You did.
> ...


Haha, gotcha. I'll get the sarcasm down I'm sure. :smile Thanks! But calling one the savior, in my opinion, suggests they are saving it from something. I'm an 80's man myself, was a whole 'nother animal back then.

Pac may not have been a figure head, but he was selling almost as well as Mayweather, was loved (as opposed to many who buy FMjr fights hoping he loses), and an exciting guy. He carried the sport when FMjr walked away. That tells something of his own star power, which is more incredible considering he isn't American.

If it wasn't Floyd, it would be someone else. There's always someone there to take the torch and run.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> When I first started seeing him fight I hated him with a passion. His shoulder roll was ugly as hell and I didn't see the talent that people were talking about. It wasn't until he started getting tons of hate when I started really looking deeper into the boxer he is. It clicked. I get it now. I can't say I'm a big fan but I find myself appreciating the things he does inside the ring. I love it when fighters are so highly confident in beating him but when they get in the ring with him their facial expression completely changes into something that tells me they're thinking, "WTF is this? What kind of unsolvable mathematical bullshit am I dealing with here?!"
> 
> I see why people hate him though. I rarely argue when people talk about his behavior because he brings it (hate) upon himself. Definitely a great talent, admirable work ethics, and a defense that's painfully underrated among casuals. Not the greatest boxer ever (although it can be argued somewhat) but definitely far, far better than what his detractors see in him.


I like this. :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> When I first started seeing him fight I hated him with a passion. *His shoulder roll was ugly as hell* and I didn't see the talent that people were talking about. It wasn't until he started getting tons of hate when I started really looking deeper into the boxer he is. It clicked. I get it now. I can't say I'm a big fan but I find myself appreciating the things he does inside the ring. I love it when fighters are so highly confident in beating him but when they get in the ring with him their facial expression completely changes into something that tells me they're thinking, "WTF is this? What kind of unsolvable mathematical bullshit am I dealing with here?!"
> 
> I see why people hate him though. I rarely argue when people talk about his behavior because he brings it (hate) upon himself. Definitely a great talent, admirable work ethics, and a defense that's painfully underrated among casuals. Not the greatest boxer ever (although it can be argued somewhat) but definitely far, far better than what his detractors see in him.


:bart


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> When I first started seeing him fight I hated him with a passion. His shoulder roll was ugly as hell and I didn't see the talent that people were talking about. It wasn't until he started getting tons of hate when I started really looking deeper into the boxer he is. It clicked. I get it now. I can't say I'm a big fan but I find myself appreciating the things he does inside the ring. I love it when fighters are so highly confident in beating him but when they get in the ring with him their facial expression completely changes into something that tells me they're thinking, "WTF is this? What kind of unsolvable mathematical bullshit am I dealing with here?!"
> 
> I see why people hate him though. I rarely argue when people talk about his behavior because he brings it (hate) upon himself. Definitely a great talent, admirable work ethics, and a defense that's painfully underrated among casuals. Not the greatest boxer ever (although it can be argued somewhat) but definitely far, far better than what his detractors see in him.


Some excellent points in that first paragraph mate.I'm ashamed to say there was a time when I hated Floyd.
Now I can't look at my brother without hating him for not being Floyd.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I appreciate the skill he displays and I'm glad his fame keeps boxing somewhat in the spotlight, but I'll never consider myself a fan of his. Too many big fights that didn't get made and too many fights against women. Too many times casuals get lured into his fights only to feel let down.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

His personality can be a bit annoying at times, but yeah, I am a fan. Definitely rooting for him over Alvarez.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I appreciate the skill he displays and I'm glad his fame keeps boxing somewhat in the spotlight, but I'll never consider myself a fan of his. Too many big fights that didn't get made and too many fights against women. Too many times casuals get lured into his fights only to feel let down.


I'd say this is very fair to say. It seems people are OK with his numerous assault charges he's sustained against women over his career because other boxers have had DV charges as well. If I went to beat up a lady, I'd expect to be seen as a pariah. But if I did that, became a professional boxer, all would be forgiven? It's really an odd situation we have. If anyone should not be hitting women, it's men trained to punch.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I think it's a very appropriate time to have a thread like this around the anniversary of Dr King's historic speech.

Man,I'm starting to tear up here.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Floyd Mayweather Jr. has been my favorite fighter since the early '00s. I am a HUGE fan. I want to see him wrap up his career 50-0.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Now I can't look at my brother without hating him for not being Floyd.


:rofl:rofl :yep


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Of course. Guys like Hopkins PBF Ward and JMM are the last of a dying breed, true master technicians. People should enjoy these guys while we can instead of bashing them, because there's no one currently in the sport who will be as good as these guys.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Of course. Guys like Hopkins PBF Ward and JMM are the last of a dying breed, true master technicians. People should enjoy these guys while we can instead of bashing them, because there's no one currently in the sport who will be as good as these guys.


All four of these excellent technicians perfected their crafts over their careers. It's not impossible that we get introduced to new fighters who can fit their mold. While Rigondeaux is already up there in age, he's certainly a master craftsman. And I would not be surprised to see GGG become that type of fighter. But since it seems boxing doesn't attract the talent it used to, you probably have a point.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Mal said:


> All four of these excellent technicians perfected their crafts over their careers. It's not impossible that we get introduced to new fighters who can fit their mold. While Rigondeaux is already up there in age, he's certainly a master craftsman. And I would not be surprised to see GGG become that type of fighter. But since it seems boxing doesn't attract the talent it used to, you probably have a point.


Rigo is a guy who's cut from this mold I guess I could have added him but he's not done it enough at the pro level to be at that level. But if he continues he should be be there. GGG I doubt it, he gets hit too much and is small. If he moves up to 168 he will be in with guys who can take his punch better so there goes one of his biggest strengths. He doesn't have the boxing ability of those other fighters to fall back on. I just think this newer generation of boxers are more flawed lack the ring IQ and dedication to the sport of the older guys like I mentioned.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Rigo is a guy who's cut from this mold I guess I could have added him but he's not done it enough at the pro level to be at that level. But if he continues he should be be there. GGG I doubt it, he gets hit too much and is small. If he moves up to 168 he will be in with guys who can take his punch better so there goes one of his biggest strengths. He doesn't have the boxing ability of those other fighters to fall back on. I just think this newer generation of boxers are more flawed lack the ring IQ and dedication to the sport of the older guys like I mentioned.


JMM gets hit plenty, you had no trouble including him though. I agree with you on Rigo, but his craft is there to be seen, even if his resume isn't a mile long. His fight vs. Donaie was very Hopkins-esque from his fight w/ Tito.

I'm not certain GGG's limit is 160. I don't believe it's fair to say his punch wouldn't have any effect on SprMW's just yet. Nor that he doesn't have the boxing ability to fall back on. You don't compile an amateur career like he's had w/o having better then average skill set. And while I know some will take this comment the wrong way (I hope you don't), but Tyson was knocking everybody out left and right back in the day. And no one who saw him would ever suggest he couldn't fall back on his boxing at the time (Pre-incarceration Cus days of course). But again, I agree completely with your last sentence.

Last part, look at it this way, no one would have included Ward on your list prior to the S6 tourney, and now he's seen as one of the very best in the game. Maybe I'm just a bit optimistic.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Mal said:


> JMM gets hit plenty, you had no trouble including him though. I agree with you on Rigo, but his craft is there to be seen, even if his resume isn't a mile long. His fight vs. Donaie was very Hopkins-esque from his fight w/ Tito.
> 
> I'm not certain GGG's limit is 160. I don't believe it's fair to say his punch wouldn't have any effect on SprMW's just yet. Nor that he doesn't have the boxing ability to fall back on. You don't compile an amateur career like he's had w/o having better then average skill set. And while I know some will take this comment the wrong way (I hope you don't), but Tyson was knocking everybody out left and right back in the day. And no one who saw him would ever suggest he couldn't fall back on his boxing at the time (Pre-incarceration Cus days of course). But again, I agree completely with your last sentence.
> 
> Last part, look at it this way, no one would have included Ward on your list prior to the S6 tourney, and now he's seen as one of the very best in the game. Maybe I'm just a bit optimistic.


Fair post I respect your opinion.:cheers


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Fair post I respect your opinion.:cheers


Thank you! I like what you've written as well! There's some very knowledgeable posters here! I wasn't sure what to expect from my experience from other boards. The quality posters at least out number those who seem to post for shock value. :cheers

It's always a treat seeing what Floyd will do in the ring!!


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 17, 2013)

Respect his skills and abilities in the ring. How he acts and goes about his business, usually not so much, although he has his moments.

Flomo fans make me want to beat my head against a wall and see Floyd go down the same way all the Floyd fans say Pactards made them want that.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Thank you! I like what you've written as well! There's some very knowledgeable posters here! I wasn't sure what to expect from my experience from other boards. The quality posters at least out number those who seem to post for shock value. :cheers
> 
> It's always a treat seeing what Floyd will do in the ring!!


Where were you posting before Mal?
Nice to see a newcomer enjoying the place.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

i respect and acknowledge his skills. he's a master. 

but his competition in the last few years has been weak as shit. guys we know who have no fuckin chance of winning. so nah.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Where were you posting before Mal?
> Nice to see a newcomer enjoying the place.


I've posted over the years on some sports forums, movies, music and such. Think the last one was the Total Film forum, but it's been ages. I'm hoping things are a little different here. It's amazing the level people stoop to on forums like this. Everyone is afraid to admit a mistake or that they are wrong. I was taught to admit your mistakes if you must. And to just have fun. Plus I'm too old for name calling and talking outta me behind. I mean, people shouldn't stand on a wall for things they aren't 100% certain on, but that seems to be how it goes everywhere. And I can tell you from all my experience as a fan of boxing, fans are left in the dark on most important matters.

So far I like this site. Only encountered a couple of posters whom i would assume aren't to be taken serious at all. Thanks Pity, appreciate the warm welcome!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@Mal were you ever on any other boxing sites?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah I'm a fan, not on the flomo status like some of these fanboys are that chant that "hardwork dedication" bullshit, I appreciate him for being one of the only great fighters in this era but he is truly overrated in my book when you have people rating him top 10 or the best of all time.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @*Mal* were you ever on any other boxing sites?


I haven't been on any forums of any kind in a while. Secondsout was the last sports site I think, a few years back. Is that even up anymore? But just got too busy with life, and kind of lost track I suppose. I've looked at a few others, doghouse looked alright. I don't want to waste anyone's time, especially mine, with the childish stuff. But if i take something serious that I shouldn't, please feel free to remind me to chill out. Haha!


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Im a big fan of pretty boy floyd.

Im not a fan on Floyd Money mayweather.

fuck you


----------



## Stylez (Jun 6, 2013)

MGS said:


> i respect and acknowledge his skills. he's a master.
> 
> but his competition in the last few years has been weak as shit. guys we know who have no fuckin chance of winning. so nah.


Nobody gave Gonzalez a chance at beating Mares. There's no guarantee when you're taking on championship caliber fighters.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes. And the one person i do not dare to bet against no matter who he fights. He could possibly fight at middleweight and i still prolly won't bet against him.
He is a very versatile fighter and really good at neutralizing whatever his opponents has to offer. I like how his opponents are forced to pressure bc is hard to outbox him and stop his offense but when they do pressure he makes them look foolish.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes. I thought he was just a loud mouth jerk a few years ago but he's more than that. Broner is an idiot but not Floyd. He takes care of his people and works hard at his craft.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Stylez said:


> Nobody gave Gonzalez a chance at beating Mares. There's no guarantee when you're taking on championship caliber fighters.


:deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Mere fan? No. Joy Boy? :yep


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

i don't like/support punks, bitches, pussies, cowards.

...so NO, i don't support the punk.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dodong said:


> i don't like/support punks, bitches, pussies, cowards.
> 
> ...so NO, i don't support the punk.


:rofl


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

yes..always been a fan even if Im one of the biggest pactards of all time.

true professional in the ring. outside the ring, sometimes you become the mask you put on.


he's been really quiet since the settlement and jailtime.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a love/hate thing with Floyd.

Love to watch him work. He is truly a great boxer(though I wish he took more risks).

I love that he's promoting the "Hard Work, Dedication" thing now as part of his image. I really believe that dude has worked his ass off to become a master of his craft. That he has paid in long hours and sweat and constant soreness to live the life he does. People need to know that part, too.

By letting folks know that you just don't generally get shit just handed to you and that natural talent is about 1% of being baddass at anything, he is beginning to earn my respect as a man that he didn't have when all you'd hear out of him was whiny, poor - me shit. That's the Floyd I despise.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

As a fighter, hell yes, as a human being, well, obviously I am aware of his misdemeanors, but I don't know him, so I can't judge. He sure sells a fight though


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Simple question.


Wish you'd left the poll public so we could see what's what, although lets face it we pretty much already know :yep


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :rofl


Those uppercuts in the Chavez fight. :jjj


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Wish you'd left the poll public so we could see what's what, although lets face it we pretty much already know :yep


Just click on the number of votes and it shows the results


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

O59 said:


> Those uppercuts in the Chavez fight. :jjj


So glad I watched it again. Forgot how awesome it was.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Just click on the number of votes and it shows the results


Oh good! All the serious Floyd-haters didn't even want to vote as they hate seeing his name at the top of other threads :lol:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> So glad I watched it again. Forgot how awesome it was.


Ndou fight was a brawl also. :ibutt


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Oh good! All the serious Floyd-haters didn't even want to vote as they hate seeing his name at the top of other threads :lol:


:rofl

Scared :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

O59 said:


> Ndou fight was a brawl also. :ibutt


He really beat the hell out of some guys back in the day :lol:


----------



## fly (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes, whats not to love about him?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Just watched the 2nd episode of All Access, crazy how someone who has amassed so much wealth and luxury can continue to punish themselves with such dedication.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

ElTrigueno said:


> Yes, he's great at what he does. It's just like those that hate the Miami Heat. They hate the best.


That much is so true...


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

fuck nah... Hell mother fucking no!


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I am a fan of his awesome talent, but not a big fan of his "Money May" persona. I almost always root for his opponent, but never pick against him.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> I am a fan of his awesome talent, but not a big fan of his "Money May" persona. I almost always root for his opponent, but never pick against him.


how does it feel to put your hope into someone even though you genuinely don't believe in them


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes I am.

Hard not to with his high level skillset, versatility, intelligence, and dedication.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Just watched the 2nd episode of All Access, crazy how someone who has amassed so much wealth and luxury can continue to punish themselves with such dedication.


Boxing is about hunger. Fucking Floyd only pretends he doesn't care about legacy. Hats off to him.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> fuck nah... Hell mother fucking no!


:lol::rofl:rofl:cheers good to see ya' Slugworth


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

JDK said:


> Boxing is about hunger. Fucking Floyd only pretends he doesn't care about legacy. Hats off to him.


:deal

Like Bogo had said too, it's absolutely incredible and is what makes him stand out in sports period....to have had that type of success and amassed that type of wealth AND spanning 17+ friggin' years not only with out loosing his drive to stay in the upper levels of the sport, but still be the king P4P #1 !! :scaredas:!!

P.S.....ROCK ON Mod Power :horse
thanks for booting out all those spam bot posts :good


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

#TBE


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I want to vote yes again.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

hard to say.

he's like how i feel about Man Utd in English football.

Do i think he's the best? *Yes*
Do I watch all his fights? *Yes*
Do I enjoy all his fights? *Yes*
Do I enjoy his style? *Yes*
When he fights do i cheer for him to win? *Absolutely Not*

Does that make me a fan?


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Shoulda made it public man..


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

He's the best undoubtedly but I'm not a fan in the sense that I cheer him to win when he fights.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

Of his skills, yes. As a person I can take him or leave him. He annoys me sometimes but I don't think he's a bad guy at heart.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd like to say he's the only fighter who I feel a genuine sense of terror for before his fights

I think it's quite possible I'd throw up if he were to get knocked out or something.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Gunner said:


> Shoulda made it public man..


Just click on the number of votes :good


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Anyone's opinions change after his sublime 2013 year?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

he's alright I guess


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Not a fan no. Not many fighters I'd rather watch tho. Agree with the @JohnAnthony analogy.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm a fan of fighters who fight the best... like Wladimir,Vitali,GGG,Pulev,Kovelev,Prodinov..........etcc.,,, Void said in 2010 that he will fight Pac if Pac agree to tests...and Pac did but Void never fought him...............Void at the time fought 40 other fights and not once asked for special testing but when he fight Pac he ask for special tests....... Void have managed to fool the people for years and the only reason he's popular now is because of Pacquiao's falling off....... Void cheating against Marquez does not mean he will beat Pac.... Ali beat Foreman but Foreman kayoed Frazier who dominated Ali and Foreman KO Norton who beat Ali 3 times..........yet Ali beat Foreman....Void was scared of Margarito and Pac destroyed Margarito................Void weight drained Canelo and if Void was a true champion like Wladimir he will fight the best............. No I am not a fan of Void's... I'm not a fan of cowards who beat up women and rape children.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> No I am not a fan of Void's... I'm not a fan of cowards who beat up women *and rape children.*


Canelo was 22


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Canelo was 22


:rofl:lol:


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Gunner said:


> I'd like to say he's the only fighter who I feel a genuine sense of terror for before his fights
> 
> I think it's quite possible I'd throw up if he were to get knocked out or something.


This. Just before the Hatton and Mosley fights and I was shitting myself for him. When Shane hit him hard in round 2 I nearly had a cardiac arrest.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Iv been loyal Team Mayweather since about 2001. But if he picks Amir khan next I will not watch as that is an insult to the sport IMO


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Oli said:


> Iv been loyal Team Mayweather since about 2001. But if he picks Amir khan next I will not watch as that is an insult to the sport IMO


I do not get you Floyd fans, He just beat Canelo ( who many thought would be a test ) and you do not think he deserves and easier fight that will still do big numbers.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> I do not get you Floyd fans, He just beat Canelo ( who many thought would be a test ) and you do not think he deserves and easier fight that will still do big numbers.


But none of them are tests are they? It's all too easy these days whoever it is. There is not one reasonable justification for Khan getting this fight. Not one, from a fans point of view.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Floyd's superb. a top 30 ATG imo. He's brilliant at what he does and its great to watch but i feel his overall skill set gets overrated. He's not multi dimensional. He's a defensive genius and a highly accurate and intelligent counter puncher. He's not really been tested by a great fighter. I feel guy's like Duran, Hearns and Leonard would be too much for him. It's easy looking good against flat footed boxer/punchers like Alvarez when you have Floyd's talent.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> Floyd's superb. a top 30 ATG imo. He's brilliant at what he does and its great to watch but i feel his overall skill set gets overrated. He's not multi dimensional. He's a defensive genius and a highly accurate and intelligent counter puncher. He's not really been tested by a great fighter. I feel guy's like Duran, Hearns and Leonard would be too much for him. It's easy looking good against flat footed boxer/punchers like Alvarez when you have Floyd's talent.


Ditto. I respect his skills but I also question his legacy. I mean how can an ATG avoid another ATG out of fear and expect to get full respect? You can look good against inferior competition. Had he fought Pac and schooled him, he would've put all questions to rest. As it stands, there is a big question mark on his legacy (at least imo). He can yap and yap all day long about how good he is but man, you didn't fight your main rival, probably out of fear. And you lack that prime, ATG on your resume to give it full credibility.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Oli said:


> But none of them are tests are they? It's all too easy these days whoever it is. There is not one reasonable justification for Khan getting this fight. Not one, from a fans point of view.


You are just using hind sight. Many even Floyd fans thought he was taking the toughest test of maybe the last 6 or 7 years.
You say there is no reasonable justification for Khan to get a fight, well I have one for you:- No matter how much I may dislike Floyd ( as a person ) I want to see Khan get beat time and time again, adn I may be going out on a limb but I would bet that there are many that would like to see the chicken shuffle again. And if it was held in the UK it would do extremely well financialy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rossco said:


> Floyd's superb. a top 30 ATG imo. He's brilliant at what he does and its great to watch but i feel his overall skill set gets overrated. He's not multi dimensional. He's a defensive genius and a highly accurate and intelligent counter puncher. He's not really been tested by a great fighter. I feel guy's like Duran, Hearns and Leonard would be too much for him. It's easy looking good against flat footed boxer/punchers like Alvarez when you have Floyd's talent.


most guys couldn't beat the greatest fighters in their 4th and 5th weight class


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

No. 

How could i.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah.

And tbh his recent resume isn't too bad at all. It's pretty good in fact; the biggest gripe I always had with him was the Pac fight (no fingers, they didn't fight and that's that) and that he fought so seldomly. Otherwise, legit


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Big fan of his dodging and ducking in the ring. Not so big a fan of the dodging and ducking out of the ring. More excuses than a politician and contradicts himself even more so, but I watch all of his fights as he's an artist at what he does


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Big fan of his dodging and ducking in the ring. Not so big a fan of the dodging and ducking out of the ring. More excuses than a politician and contradicts himself even more so, but I watch all of his fights as he's an artist at what he does


I dont care too much what he does outside the ring. I have respect for his great skills what he has archieved. I guess he is one of the greatest fighters of this era and if not all eras. But how Floyd has managed NOT to have sooooooo many important fights is what amazes me. Not even Bballchump can convince why so many of those fights didnt materialise. :lol: Last fight was good, damn good fight for Floyd which got my interest but I fukin passed out.
And now Floyd might give us Amir Khan, give me a break, like there is not better fights but he is prize fighter and that is the name of the game. Money talks.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

im a huge floyd fan. he's my fighter fighter right after marquez. i even root for him over mexicans. i'm a huge bradley fan too. i dont know who i like more between bradley and mayweather. the provodnikov fight made me an instant bradley fanatic. no homosexual.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

I became one!

Master D!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I voted undecided but I´m thinking here.....except for the Ortiz and the Guerrero fights, I always looked forward to Mayweather fights, love the fights and also the pre and post fights, so yes, I am obviously a fan tbh.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Also, from the modern era, I believe Mayweather is the fighter I re-watched most times, I think Floyd vs Hatton is the fight I re-watched most times, considering all the fights that I re-watched in my life as a boxing fan.....


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> most guys couldn't beat the greatest fighters in their 4th and 5th weight class


They guy's would beat Floyd at any weight class they could've competed against each other in.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> If you aren't a fan of Floyd, or what he does in the ring at least, then you can't consider yourself a legitimate boxing fan


Fuck your life. Such an asinine comment! You ignorant buffoon..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> most guys couldn't beat the greatest fighters in their 4th and 5th weight class


:lol: Right?

Hearns and Leonard would beat them = Overrated.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Back in my early ESB days I came across as a massive flomo but 09 was just a crazy time for
For being a forum poster

I'm a fan have been since I first saw him in the late 90s but do admit rooting against him in some fights more so just liking the other guy more

Got very excited when Shane rocked him


----------



## Bill Butcher (Aug 27, 2013)

I`m a fan of his skills in the ring but I think he`s a disgrace to the sport in every other way and I never pay to watch his fights because of the Pacquiao embarrassment so I voted no.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

@Dealt_with


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Right?
> 
> Hearns and Leonard would beat them = Overrated.


:yep lets see Hearns and Leonard beat Micheal Spinks



rossco said:


> They guy's would beat Floyd at any weight class they could've competed against each other in.


still not really disproving the point I'm trying to make


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> @Dealt_with


I've liked some of his performances, hated some others. His competition had been weak for a long time up until Canelo so he's not the sort of fighter I'm a fan of. Isn't a power puncher, isn't aggressive, and isn't the athletic specimen he used to be. His safety first style in and out of the ring is boring in general.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I've liked some of his performances, hated some others. His competition had been weak for a long time up until Canelo so he's not the sort of fighter I'm a fan of. Isn't a power puncher, isn't aggressive, and isn't the athletic specimen he used to be. His safety first style in and out of the ring is boring in general.


Unlike, say...Rigondeaux?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Unlike, say...Rigondeaux?


How is Rigondeaux safety first out of the ring? 10 fights and begging for the best fighter around his weight division (Donaire). Rigondeaux is a lot more aesthetically pleasing to watch for me, and he only stops throwing punches to set up traps. You can see that Floyd is afraid of getting hit, Rigondeaux is always playing a game.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Somebody had to play the bad guy in the profession and he played it to a T.

I do think at some times, he became the mask that he wore.

I will admit, he handles himself as a true professional inside the ring and in post fight interviews...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ffs


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> How is Rigondeaux safety first out of the ring? 10 fights and begging for the best fighter around his weight division (Donaire). Rigondeaux is a lot more aesthetically pleasing to watch for me, and he only stops throwing punches to set up traps. You can see that Floyd is afraid of getting hit, Rigondeaux is always playing a game.


Floyd walked down Mosley in the 2nd after being rocked, yet he is afraid to be hit? Watch some of his older fights with Hernandez, Corley and N'Dou when he was all game to go toe to toe. He very seldom backed up against Canelo, the guy you thought would beat him...I misunderstood what you meant by "out of the ring" you're saying he ducked fighters? People who say this seldom are able to come up with guys that he truly ducked, and when he ducked them. Rigo had a dead man in front of him in Agbeko, and refused to go for the KO.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Floyd walked down Mosley in the 2nd after being rocked, yet he is afraid to be hit? Watch some of his older fights with Hernandez, Corley and N'Dou when he was all game to go toe to toe. He very seldom backed up against Canelo, the guy you thought would beat him...I misunderstood what you meant by "out of the ring" you're saying he ducked fighters? People who say this seldom are able to come up with guys that he truly ducked, and when he ducked them. Rigo had a dead man in front of him in Agbeko, and refused to go for the KO.


Floyd was better when he was younger, but he says himself now he's afraid to get hit. His last truly impressive performance to me was against Gatti.
Rigo had Clottey in front of him desperate to survive by not opening up, he tried everything he could to get Agbeko to engage but Agbeko wanted to survive rather than fight. Talk about dead men then let's talk about Baldomir, and Guerrero, and let's talk about how Floyd was deathly scared to engage with those bums.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep lets see Hearns and Leonard beat Micheal Spinks


:lol: :lol:

More likely Floyd beats either of them than that happening.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep lets see Hearns and Leonard beat Micheal Spinks


:deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> More likely Floyd beats either of them than that happening.


:lol: that's real talk


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

rossco said:


> Floyd's superb. a top 30 ATG imo. He's brilliant at what he does and its great to watch but i feel his overall skill set gets overrated. He's not multi dimensional. He's a defensive genius and a highly accurate and intelligent counter puncher. He's not really been tested by a great fighter. I feel guy's like Duran, Hearns and Leonard would be too much for him. It's easy looking good against flat footed boxer/punchers like Alvarez when you have Floyd's talent.


I definitely agree. But I also think the fact that he's only ever been hit cleanly in spots in a handful of fights over a 45 fight career...is exceptional. His ability to reduce every fighter's output to his terms is extremely telling of his ring generalship.

JLC is vastly underrated but it's tough for me to see a talented pressure fighter not overwhelm Floyd. I mean like a Chavez or Duran. They just would...get to him.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> im a huge floyd fan. he's my fighter fighter right after marquez. i even root for him over mexicans. i'm a huge bradley fan too. i dont know who i like more between bradley and mayweather. the provodnikov fight made me an instant bradley fanatic. no homosexual.


It's a lil ****, but it's no biggy with Bradley.

Dat head


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Absolutely. His antics have improved a lot recently, thankfully. I've always been a fan of his skills.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> It's a lil ****, but it's no biggy with Bradley.
> 
> Dat head


:yep have a good year, bro!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: that's real talk


LOL @ Hearns fighting Spinks... Jesus Christ. I can't envision anything but those dudes getting completely wasted.

I don't think Floyd is some helpless little guy at 147 these days. It'd be hard to win rounds, particularly against Hearns, but he's going the distance if he feels like it. I don't see them just walking through him. Those guys were before the days of 24-30 hr weigh-ins, they aren't enormous 160+ lb 'welterweights' on the night.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I definitely agree. But I also think the fact that he's only ever been hit cleanly in spots in a handful of fights over a 45 fight career...is exceptional. His ability to reduce every fighter's output to his terms is extremely telling of his ring generalship.
> 
> JLC is vastly underrated but it's tough for me to see a talented pressure fighter not overwhelm Floyd. I mean like a Chavez or Duran. They just would...get to him.


Yeah, you cant help but be in awe when watching Mayweather. I love watching him box. He's outstanding at what he does.

There's a select few skilled pressure fighters in the history of the sport who just knew how to impose their will on their opponents no matter how elusive they were. Prime Duran for example was very intelligent with his aggression. He was athletic, technically brilliant in offence and defence as well as being strong, powerful and Iron chinned. In a fantasy match up I just cant pick Mayweather to beat Duran. Duran was just too good all round and proved it beyond question against great fighters.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rossco said:


> Yeah, you cant help but be in awe when watching Mayweather. I love watching him box. He's outstanding at what he does.
> 
> There's a select few skilled pressure fighters in the history of the sport who just knew how to impose their will on their opponents no matter how elusive they were. Prime Duran for example was very intelligent with his aggression. He was athletic, technically brilliant in offence and defence as well as being strong, powerful and Iron chinned. In a fantasy match up I just cant pick Mayweather to beat Duran. Duran was just too good all round and proved it beyond question against great fighters.


Duran beating Floyd = Floyds overrated.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Duran beating Floyd = Floyds overrated.


Floyds gets overrated and underrated.

Duran just would beat him imo.


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

no, i don't like punks.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> LOL @ Hearns fighting Spinks... Jesus Christ. I can't envision anything but those dudes getting completely wasted.
> 
> I don't think Floyd is some helpless little guy at 147 these days. It'd be hard to win rounds, particularly against Hearns, but he's going the distance if he feels like it. I don't see them just walking through him. Those guys were before the days of 24-30 hr weigh-ins, they aren't enormous 160+ lb 'welterweights' on the night.


:lol: yeah maybe I should have gave them an easier assignment than Spinks.

and I agree. I personally think Floyd is capable of putting on better performances than Benetiz. If that means going the distance with both Hearns and Leonard, then I guess that what it is. I do think Floyd of the Canelo fight beats Duran of the Benetiz fight


----------



## Satan (Dec 30, 2013)

Not really


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:happy


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :happy


Proof above that I'm not a Fab Fivetard.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't wait until May 3. :ibutt


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Proof above that I'm not a Fab Fivetard.


joyBoys4life :deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> joyBoys4life :deal


:lol: Well that's what I said when I voted NO to being a mere fan. I fucking love Floyd... some things get taken a little too far for me though sometimes and I get kind of harsh.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol: Well that's what I said when I voted NO to being a mere fan. I fucking love Floyd...


I was visibly gutted for days when he was taken out of court in handcuffs to the point where people in my life were asking me what was wrong. :lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, I am a big fan of Floyds.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm an outward Pactard, closet Flomo, and part-time Juanita.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I love his style and skills, but to say I am a fan no. He has not gone looking for the right opponents to build a great legacy like Leonard or Whitaker or Delahoya did, and his talk is that he has. Maybe he is smart to avoid the best guys in thier prime. Oscar looked for the right opponents and lost a few, and that hurt his legacy. Maybe Oscar should have waited for the guys to get older like Floyd does and win with advantages of age and weight. I am not sure.. That is why I think Floyd has not been as great as he says he is. I admit he is skilled and probably goes down as ATG. But he could have been so much more. Could have been one of the greatest ever. No way is he that now.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

MAG1965 said:


> I love his style and skills, but to say I am a fan no. He has not gone looking for the right opponents to build a great legacy like Leonard or Whitaker or Delahoya did, and his talk is that he has. Maybe he is smart to avoid the best guys in thier prime. Oscar looked for the right opponents and lost a few, and that hurt his legacy. Maybe Oscar should have waited for the guys to get older like Floyd does and win with advantages of age and weight. I am not sure.. That is why I think Floyd has not been as great as he says he is. I admit he is skilled and probably goes down as ATG. But he could have been so much more. Could have been one of the greatest ever. No way is he that now.


Excellent post. To be honest, if he had just fought and beaten Pac in 2009, he would have been cleared of every single ducking accusation and no one would question him fighting Guerrero/Canelo/Khan/Maidana.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Pretty Boy was a lot more fun than Money is


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> Excellent post. To be honest, if he had just fought and beaten Pac in 2009, he would have been cleared of every single ducking accusation and no one would question him fighting Guerrero/Canelo/Khan/Maidana.


I agree. He beats Pacman in 2009 he can avoid all these other fights he wants. The big matches gives him the legacy. In 20 years no one will care about Guerrero and Canelo and Khan unless they make huge legacies for themselves, and I doubt they will. Nothing close to elite levels.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

You got to love & appreciate his skills inside the ring, anyone who doesn't is lying to themselves. This is an ATG & quality operator at work before our eyes. I'm not a fan of his antics outside the ring and his personality. No matter what happened I wouldn't call my father a ****** or call him out on national television. That's just not right


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I think he's amongst the top 20 atg. Not a fan though coz I love a good upset.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You got to love & appreciate his skills inside the ring, anyone who doesn't is lying to themselves. This is an ATG & quality operator at work before our eyes. I'm not a fan of his antics outside the ring and his personality. No matter what happened I wouldn't call my father a ****** or call him out on national television. That's just not right


Not having fought pacquiao will hurt his legacy. Gonna have to answer to that for the rest of his life

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I love his style and skills, but to say I am a fan no. He has not gone looking for the right opponents to build a great legacy like Leonard or Whitaker or Delahoya did, and his talk is that he has. Maybe he is smart to avoid the best guys in thier prime. Oscar looked for the right opponents and lost a few, and that hurt his legacy. Maybe Oscar should have waited for the guys to get older like Floyd does and win with advantages of age and weight. I am not sure.. That is why I think Floyd has not been as great as he says he is. I admit he is skilled and probably goes down as ATG. But he could have been so much more. Could have been one of the greatest ever. No way is he that now.


Please name the fights where Floyd had an age and weight advantage


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Floyd's problem is simple. He's too much of a lottery ticket to justify letting any real competition cash in that the public has never heard of. So we are stuck with crap name opponents.

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Please name the fights where Floyd had an age and weight advantage


let say wear and tear or advantage in skills. Ortiz and Guerrero did not belong in the ring with him. Cotto was beaten by several guys to that point. Shane and Oscar were way way past thier prime. It is a case of very good handpicking. And there is no explanation for not fighting fellow legend Pacman. None.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

He's a great fighter, but whenever I tune in I'm rooting for the other guy.

He could have fought Cotto, Margarito and Williams 2007 - 2008 but he decided to take a holiday instead. 

Then there was the Pac debacle which was probably not his fault. The only way he could make up for these disappointments is by doing something like fight Golovkin but there is no way in hell that fight happens.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Fuck your life. Such an asinine comment! You ignorant buffoon..


Shut it Sluggles :lol:


----------



## Iron Chin (Jul 31, 2013)

The results of this poll alone show what a nice and rational community CHB is. Imagine this thread on some of the other places.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Fan of his skills but not a fan of him


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Not having fought pacquiao will hurt his legacy. Gonna have to answer to that for the rest of his life


It hurts Pac's legacy too. they both fucked up. You can't just blame Floyd for that.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

watch all is fights, think he's a great boxer.

But never root for him, and primarilly watch his fights hoping he loses. 

So i picked No


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> It hurts Pac's legacy too. they both fucked up. You can't just blame Floyd for that.


Yeah. Seriously. But that's how it is because for the most part sports fans are fn stupid and unsophisticated. Point blank cut to the chase, Floyd will get the blame because Manny is nice and his english is bad so he comes off as more soft spoken. Arod or some other American athlete pulls the same steroid tests evading bullshit and they're crucified

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## Junito (Aug 10, 2012)

As a boxer, definitely. But other than that, no

Guessing most have said the same


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I think I've already posted here but just in case;

HELL YEAH!


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes. Of course I am. Everyone is, even the haters. That's just how it works. Same with Pac. Some of these guys' biggest haters are the biggest fans.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> let say wear and tear or advantage in skills. Ortiz and Guerrero did not belong in the ring with him. Cotto was beaten by several guys to that point. Shane and Oscar were way way past thier prime. It is a case of very good handpicking. And there is no explanation for not fighting fellow legend Pacman. None.


Lmao yeah whatever. Floyd is the most skilled fighter on the planet, he'll always have a skill advantage. He's 36 years old and began his career at 130. Just stop

Tell me what advantages Pacquiao had over Mayweather


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

yeah of course he's a brilliant boxer.I don't see how you can be a fan of boxing but not of Floyd Mayweather.Exceptional fighter.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao yeah whatever. Floyd is the most skilled fighter on the planet, he'll always have a skill advantage. He's 36 years old and began his career at 130. Just stop
> 
> Tell me what advantages Pacquiao had over Mayweather


a few things.power,toughness,experience of being hurt and dogfights .Floyd probably had more though.probably.sadly we'll never know.


----------



## evalistinho (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes. He is a genius of the sport with a very pleasant style to watch. I appreciate the skill a lot. Only gets boring when he pot shots a lot but when he actually lets his hands go a bit its beautiful boxing.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

put it this way, I thoroughly enjoyed the Baldomir fight.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao yeah whatever. Floyd is the most skilled fighter on the planet, he'll always have a skill advantage. He's 36 years old and began his career at 130. Just stop
> 
> Tell me what advantages Pacquiao had over Mayweather


It is the level of fighter Pacman is and that he and Mayweather are really the only two legends in that division now. It is like Hearns and Duran. Had Hearns and Duran fought in 1989 in a rematch like they were going to had Hearns got the deserved decision against Ray in June, that fight was two legends fighting regardless that both were past thier prime. With a legend anything can happen and Floyd does have the skill level over Manny and I think he would win, but saying he would win is not winning. He has to get in the ring and have him on his resume. At this point Bradley is going to have a better resume in a few years than Floyd. Anytime a guy fights a legend and wins nothing can match it, even if Floyd fights 10 Cotto's or 5 Canelo's. I think Canelo was a good win. His best in many years, but if Canelo does not end up being a titlist again and loses and becomes a mediocre fighter, people will reassess that win. No one will reassess Pacman.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> It is the level of fighter Pacman is and that he and Mayweather are really the only two legends in that division now. It is like Hearns and Duran. Had Hearns and Duran fought in 1989 in a rematch like they were going to had Hearns got the deserved decision against Ray in June, that fight was two legends fighting regardless that both were past thier prime. With a legend anything can happen and Floyd does have the skill level over Manny and I think he would win, but saying he would win is not winning. He has to get in the ring and have him on his resume. At this point Bradley is going to have a better resume in a few years than Floyd. Anytime a guy fights a legend and wins nothing can match it, even if Floyd fights 10 Cotto's or 5 Canelo's. I think Canelo was a good win. His best in many years, but if Canelo does not end up being a titlist again and loses and becomes a mediocre fighter, people will reassess that win. No one will reassess Pacman.


Bradley's resume is nowhere near Floyd's and will take a fuck of a lot to get there.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Bradley's resume is nowhere near Floyd's and will take a fuck of a lot to get there.


But he is going in the right direction. Bradley reminds me of Jermaine Taylor. Taylor fought almost too many top guys too fast and burned out. Bradley is already fighting Pacman for the second time and has fought Marquez and Ruslan already.. Since he fought Manny not too long ago.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Bradley's run at 140 is amazing

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

No.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Bump


What happened to Turbotime? Haven't seen him for a long while...


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

A lot to like about him. Plenty to dislike too.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

As a person, no. Fuck him. Ive always respected him as a fighter i dont see how anyone couldn't.


----------



## locard (Jun 5, 2013)

Nope, I despise the ducking diva tbh


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm sure I posted on here yonks ago to wind Flomo's up by saying Floyds overrated because he cant beat bigger ATG's like Hearns. That really winds up the Flomo's.

Yes I'm a fan of Floyd but happen to now think he's even more overrated now and most of the top 20/15 HOF lightweights like Ortiz and Buchanan would beat him. 

Put that in yer pipe and smoke it, Flomo's.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> I'm sure I posted on here yonks ago to wind Flomo's up by saying Floyds overrated because he cant beat bigger ATG's like Hearns. That really winds up the Flomo's.
> 
> Yes I'm a fan of Floyd but happen to now think he's even more overrated now and most of the top 20/15 HOF lightweights like Ortiz and Buchanan would beat him.
> 
> Put that in yer pipe and smoke it, Flomo's.


Yea what about 154 though. Or 140.

Mccallum and norris would lose to him, get outboxed. I dont want to hear this shit about mccallum's bodypunching. Not far fetched to say Pryor or Chavez get stopped and dominated. Tszyu and arguello very possibly arguably get their best weapons taken away from them. Like, get over it, man.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Yea what about 154 though. Or 140.
> 
> Mccallum and norris would lose to him, get outboxed. I dont want to hear this shit about mccallum's bodypunching. Not far fetched to say Pryor or Chavez get stopped and dominated. Tszyu and arguello very possibly arguably get their best weapons taken away from them. Like, get over it, man.


Callum the MC Body Snatcher would fold PBF like an Iron board. Pryor would have Floyd quiting on his stool after a few rounds. Health comes first, baby.

Fuck, even post Duran beat down Davie Moore would beat Floyd.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

rossco said:


> I'm sure I posted on here yonks ago to wind Flomo's up by saying Floyds overrated because he cant beat bigger ATG's like Hearns. That really winds up the Flomo's.
> 
> Yes I'm a fan of Floyd but happen to now think he's even more overrated now and most of the top 20/15 HOF lightweights like Ortiz and Buchanan would beat him.
> 
> Put that in yer pipe and smoke it, Flomo's.


The only Flomos who would really have an issue with Hearns beating Floyd are the likes of Tilang.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> The only Flomos who would really have an issue with Hearns beating Floyd are the likes of Tilang.


Lol true, but you forgot MichiganWarrior and half the Flomo's on ESB.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

No way FMjr would have defeated Terry Norris at 154.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rossco said:


> Lol true, but you forgot MichiganWarrior and half the Flomo's on ESB.


no that's just complete bullshit.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> no that's just complete bullshit.


Flomo's be thinking Alvarez is a great win because he beat the brilliant Houston Salmon the fight before. Now thats some real bullshit.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> Flomo's be thinking Alvarez is a great win because he beat the brilliant Houston Salmon the fight before. Now thats some real bullshit.


Its a great win because alvarez went on to beat Angulo and Lara and establish himself as the second.best light middle in the world

Shuuuuduuuuuup


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Its a great win because alvarez went on to beat Angulo and Lara and establish himself as the second.best light middle in the world
> 
> Shuuuuduuuuuup


Anguleo is average, he lost to Lara before Alvarez and lost again after Alvarez. Not to mention his other 3 loses.
Lara is decent. It's not exactly a stacked division of talent is it?
Credit where credit is due though, Alvarez is a decent boxer for a ginge.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> Anguleo is average, he lost to Lara before Alvarez and lost again after Alvarez. Not to mention his other 3 loses.
> Lara is decent. It's not exactly a stacked division of talent is it?
> Credit where credit is due though, Alvarez is a decent boxer for a ginge.


Umm many had angulo 50/50. Same with Lara and Trout.

Its only after the fact you **** like to discredit wins

Tell you what, il use and old timey boxing photo, make shit predictions of fights, then pretend i know what im talking about as well


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Umm many had angulo 50/50. Same with Lara and Trout.
> 
> Its only after the fact you **** like to discredit wins
> 
> Tell you what, il use and old timey boxing photo, make shit predictions of fights, then pretend i know what im talking about as well


50/50 or not, it does not stop those fighters being not that great. The reason Floyd fought Canelo was because he seen how poorly flat footed he looked struggling with Trout.

That old timey boxer happens to be Benny Lynch. You should try and remember that next time you accuse me of pretending to know what I'm talking about you stupid fuck.

I dont make many predictions to make shit predictions. Where's your evidence of my shit predictions? This is slander. I am deeply hurted by this.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> 50/50 or not, it does not stop those fighters being not that great. The reason Floyd fought Canelo was because he seen how poorly flat footed he looked struggling with Trout.
> 
> That old timey boxer happens to be Benny Lynch. You should try and remember that next time you accuse me of pretending to know what I'm talking about you stupid fuck.
> 
> I dont make many predictions to make shit predictions. Where's your evidence of my shit predictions? This is slander. I am deeply hurted by this.


Yawn. shuuduuup youre a bitch


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Simple question.


Can't complain about an undefeated record against world class opponents over 18 years. However, he never captured my imagination. One of his biggest fights, against Canelo was such a bore-snore that KO'd me before the end of round 3. SRL and Hearns would have beat him plus they were exciting to watch.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yawn. shuuduuup youre a bitch


*you're


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yawn. shuuduuup youre a bitch


:lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Absolutely a fan. Brilliant fighter, dominates very good fighters, great to watch (except when he's putting on a Castillo/Maidana 2-esque performance, which is where his boxing gets a tad too negative to not even be enjoyable for a purist such as myself) and absolutely an ATG in my own lifetime.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> As a person, no. Fuck him. Ive always respected him as a fighter i dont see how anyone couldn't.


This is pretty much how I view him. I was a fan once upon a time actually. The dude has completely changed though. But now it's not even about his personality to me; it's more about all the BS he does in the sport.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> This is pretty much how I view him. I was a fan once upon a time actually. The dude has completely changed though. But now it's not even about his personality to me; _*it's more about all the BS he does in the sport.*_







2:19 of the video floyd sr acts as if he is the wba and wbc boxing commission telling maidana and his camp that,

"ya'all gonna fight in the same damn gloves."

2:40 of the video floyd tells the representative from the boxing commission(wba or wbc) to,

"put him in the same damn shit as me, hes fighting in the same damn shit as me."

really, floyd?,

so you make the rules for the wba and wbc?

2:51 of the video garcia says,

"why dont you wear this one"

referring to the everlast mx gloves since floyd wants both fighters to fight "in the same damn shit."

and at the end of the day what happened?

floyd mayweather was so scurred of marcos maidana, the same maidana who lost ever single round to devon alexander expect one on only one judges scorecard, that he paid marcos 1mm to wear pillows along with signing a confidentiality agreement.

lmfao floyd mayweather is TBE

lmfaorofl


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

rossco said:


> Lol true, but you forgot MichiganWarrior and half the Flomo's on ESB.


Michigan is a self professed HearnTard given he is also Michigan native and I'm pretty sure he hasn't said Floyd Beats him and most agree he loses the worst to Heanrs out of the Fab 4.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Michigan is a self professed HearnTard given he is also Michigan native and I'm pretty sure he hasn't said Floyd Beats him and most agree he loses the worst to Heanrs out of the Fab 4.


I was fucking around last night mate. First drink I've had in month. I was not to be taken seriously. Michigan just basically told me to do one because he knew I was taking shit as he's done to me in the past.
Most floyd fans do agree Hearns is a stylistic nightmare for Floyd. I dont doubt MW isn't one of them. 
As I said I was just trying to pull a few legs last night. Apologies all round.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

rossco said:


> I was fucking around last night mate. First drink I've had in month. I was not to be taken seriously. Michigan just basically told me to do one because he knew I was taking shit as he's done to me in the past.
> Most floyd fans do agree Hearns is a stylistic nightmare for Floyd. I dont doubt MW isn't one of them.
> As I said I was just trying to pull a few legs last night. Apologies all round.


No apology needed.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

quincy k said:


> 2:19 of the video floyd sr acts as if he is the wba and wbc boxing commission telling maidana and his camp that,
> 
> "ya'all gonna fight in the same damn gloves."
> 
> ...


That's exactly the type of shit I'm talking about.


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

nope.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Its a great win because alvarez went on to beat Angulo and Lara and establish himself as the second.best light middle in the world
> 
> Shuuuuduuuuuup


Angulos wins dindt age good at all.
He barely beat Lara and Trout. Many people had Trout and Lara winning. Its not that great.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Hated him before, but I'm a fan now.


----------

